# I&D axillary abscess---removal of axillary mass



## AR2728 (Feb 27, 2012)

I have two axillary procedures that I am having a difficult time with.  I've researched the forum and found  threads stating axilla falls under thorax.  I've attached the notes and would appreciate feedback.

Procedure 1:  I&D, packing axillary abscess
Abscess was parallel to the axillary crease slightly on the chest wall side.  Incision was made along the axis of the abscess with a 2 cm incision through skin into the purulent tissue.The entire abscess cavity was opened. Wide drainage was performed by resecting about 3 mm segments of skin from the proximal and distal edges of the initial skin incision. The underlying wound was widely opened. There was some thickening of the skin and a small ruptured cyst could not be ruled out. The wound was irrigated and packed with quarter inch Nu-gauze and a sterile dressing.    *I was looking at 21501 ?*

Procedure 2:  removal of axillary mass
1% lidocaine with epinephrine was used for local anesthesia and a 3 cm. transverse incision was made in the right axilla and carried to the subcutaneous tissue with sharp dissection down to this axillary mass. It had characteristics of ectopic breast tissue approximately 3 cm. segment of mass. Tissue was excised and submitted for pathological evaluation. Hemostasis was achieved with 3-0 silk ties and electrocautery. Copious irrigation with water was done then closure was done in 2 layers using 3-0 Dexon to approximate the subcutaneous tissue and skin was closed with subcuticular placed interrupted 3-0 Vicryl. Steri-strips, telfa and bioclusive dressings were applied and a bulky dressing was placed in the axilla. * I was looking at 21552 ?*


----------



## FTessaBartels (Feb 27, 2012)

*I&D  /  Excision Mass*

Proc. 1 is an I&D - CPT 10061.  I don't see evidence of doing deep into fascia or muscle. 

Proc 2 looks like you have it right with 21552.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## lindacoder (Feb 28, 2012)

On procedure 2 couldn't you use 19120 since breast tissue was involved??


----------



## sfeazel (Sep 12, 2016)

lindacoder said:


> On procedure 2 couldn't you use 19120 since breast tissue was involved??



I agree with the code 19120 as well since there was breast tissue.


Sarah CPC


----------

